# Zugriff auf PostgreSQL mit JAva!



## MASTERmind (7. Apr 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe in Java ist auch eine Insel das Kapitel JDBC aufgeschlagen und mal gar nix kapiert!

Ich möchte einfach auf eine lokale oostgrSQL Datenbank mit Java zugreifen.
Ganz billig in eine vorhandene Tabelle/Datenbank Werte per SQL eingeben und löschen.

Das Tutorial hier ist wohl gut, aber bezieht sich glaube ich auf MySQL!?

Frage: Hat jemand mal ein Beispielprogram, das er hier posten könnte, wo die Treiber etc. implementiert sind
und wie das ganze aufgebaut sein muss?

Vielleicht peil ich es ja dann *hope*!

mfg


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2005)

Das Beispiel ist einfach ein *Beispiel* für das Arbeiten mit JDBC. Tausch den MySQL-JDBC-Treiber aus gegen den von PostgreSQL und das wars.


----------



## MASTERmind (7. Apr 2005)

> als erstes musst man sich von http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html eine aktuelle version des jdbc treibers herunterladen.
> dann das enthaltene jar-file dem classpath hinzufügen.


 ==>was ist denn mit dem letzten Satz gemeint???


*in deckung geh!*


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2005)

Das JRE muss ja irgendwie an den Treiber rankommen. Also wird er entweder irgendwo in den Classpath geschoben http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/tooldocs/windows/classpath.html oder aber in das Pojekt der von dir verwendeten Entwicklungsumgebung aufgenommen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Apr 2005)

oh mann, schau halt mal in deine doku zu postgres

ein treiber ist mit dabei, und ein paar docs für erste beispiele auch

...

/usr/local/pgsql/share/java/postgresql.jar

/usr/share/doc/packages/postgresql/html/jdbc.html


----------



## AlArenal (7. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /usr/local/pgsql/share/java/postgresql.jar
> 
> /usr/share/doc/packages/postgresql/html/jdbc.html



LOL

Ich halte diesen Link ja für universeller und nützlicher: http://jdbc.postgresql.org/doc.html#install


----------



## MASTERmind (7. Apr 2005)

damit kann man arbeiten!
@bleiglanz:
danke für mein teilhaben an deinem großartigen wissen!


----------



## abollm (7. Apr 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]
> LOL
> 
> Ich halte diesen Link ja für universeller und nützlicher: http://jdbc.postgresql.org/doc.html#install



Also, mal ganz ehrlich: Es ist grundsätzlich immer günstiger sich zuerst mit der eigenen Dokumentation auseinanderzusetzen, als sich _zunächst_ auf die Seite des Herstellers zu begeben.

Insofern verstehe ich dein LOL nicht so recht.


----------

